# fishy pics



## treepimp (Apr 13, 2006)

Thought I'd fool around with my camera today. Took a few pictures of some of my sae and harlequins. Thought I'd go ahead and share.


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

The SAE is just a lil guy... nice pics.


----------

